# Need help finding correct Driver for a Diamond Stealth 64 PCI video card



## bubernak (May 8, 2003)

I recently got a Diamond Stealth 64 Video 2001 Series PCI card from a friend to install in an old Gateway PC I have. Where is the best place to find a driver for it? I found one web site www.video-drivers.com that listed drivers for Diamond Stealth cards, but there were so many different models of Diamond Stealth 64 cards (VRAM, DRAM, etc), I wasn’t sure which one to download. The P/N on the back of the card says 23030093-203, and the writing on the top of the card says “Stealth 64 Video 2001 Diamond Multimedia” and on the back of the card it says “Stealth 64 Video 2001 PCI 1+3”. I’m planning on installing it in a 266 Mhz Gateway running Windows 98 (upgraded from W95). It currently has 4MB AGP card, so do I just pop out the AGP card, and pop this one into one of my PCI slots and load the new drivers? Any and all help would be much appreciated. Thanks,

Mike


----------



## Guest (Jul 30, 2003)

Take a look here.


----------



## bubernak (May 8, 2003)

Thanks, it looks like it should do the trick, I'll give it a try.


----------



## bubernak (May 8, 2003)

Speedo...have you by any chance used this driver yourself? Per the directions, I copied the file to my hard drive and after installing the card, double clicked on the file to install the driver. I'm used to an install shield coming up and guiding me thru the rest of the process, however all I got from this one was a bunch (something like 30) of files dropped onto my desktop. I don't know what to do with them, and I'm pretty sure no driver was installed. Any idea's?


----------



## x5dr (Aug 3, 2003)

there should be a READ ME file with instructions. More than likely you will need to go to Device Manager, click the video adaptor and UPDATE....then point it to the folder with the 30 files.


----------



## Guest (Aug 5, 2003)

Well it turns out that that driver is for Win98.

Can you take a look at the chipset on the card and post what it says on here!


----------



## bubernak (May 8, 2003)

_Well it turns out that that driver is for Win98_ 

I am running Win98, but are you referring to it being an upgrade from Win95 as opposed to an original Win98 install? I've never really understood the difference. Anyway, when you say read the chipset...are you talking directly off the card itself, and that would be the big square chip on it? Thanks


----------



## Guest (Aug 5, 2003)

Sorry I miss typed that it is for Windows 3.1 and Windows 95.

As Follows

Windows 3.1 Installation Notes
------------------------------
1. Setup Windows 3.1 Display for Standard VGA display driver.
2. Run Windows.
3. From Windows Program Manager, Select FILE | RUN. Type
A:\INSTALL" and press ENTER.
4. Press "INSTALL" for first time installation or "UPDATE" if
upgrading the display driver.
5. When the driver is installed, Diamond Setup will prompt you
to select resolution, pixel depth, and monitor refresh.
6. Press OK.
7. Windows will be restarted.


After Stealth64 Graphics Windows 3.1 driver is installed, Stealth64 Group
will be created and Display Setup, DPMS, and Screen Centering Utilities
are copied.

Display Setup allows to select color depth, resolution monitor refresh,
font size, and vitrual desktops.

DPMS utility allows to select Stand-by, Suspend, or Off mode of the display
adapter and monitor. Set DPMS to ON, and set timer by using the scroll bar.
Press OK when finished.

Screen Centering utility allows to move screen to left, right, top, and bottom
as desired. Press OK to save setting. Every time Windows is lauched, the
saved settings will be programmed. 




Windows 3.1
-----------
The following Windows 3.1 drivers are included:

Resolution Colors Displayed
---------- ----------------
640x480 256 65k 16m*
800x600 256 65k 16m**
1024x768 256 65k
1280x1024 256**
1600x1200 256**

* 2 Megabytes of on-board memory is required to utililize 32-bit mode
acceleration. In 1 memgabyte memory configuration, a frame buffer
driver is used.
** 2 Megabytes of on-board memory required.


Known Restrictions:
-------------------



Windows95 Installation Notes
------------------------------
1. Select "My Computer / Control Panel / Display / Settings / 
Change Display Type / Change / Have Disk".

2. Insert the Stealth64 Graphics 2001 Windows 95 Display Driver 
diskette into floppy disk drive A(B) and specify the path 
"A(B):\win95", then click "OK".

3. Select Device :
a. PCI - the device will be automatically detected and shown.
b. VLB - select "Show all devices / Stealth64 Graphics 2001 VL".

4. Click "OK" then "Close" and follow Windows 95 instructions.


Note: This driver configures the display adapter's refresh rate 
AUTOMATICALLY according to the capabilities of the monitor
to which it is attached and which has been properly configured
using MONITOR TYPE.


----------



## bubernak (May 8, 2003)

So are you saying that this driver won't work for me, since I'm running Win98 (do you know where I could get a Win98 driver)? 

By the way, do you, or have you used this card in the past? If so, do you know if will support some basic DirectX applications? Thanks


----------



## x5dr (Aug 3, 2003)

from your site...

http://www.video-drivers.com/drivers/85/85212.htm


----------

